# 

## p.kaldonski95

Witam na forum jestem od dziś ponieważ jestem młody i mam duży problem jakej firmy tynk wybrać. Zacznę od początku. Dom mojej babci był kupiony 15 lat temu (budynek z cegły bez piwnicy znajduje się na wsi, dopiero 3 lata temu zrobione było ocieplenie że styropianu, dach robimy na te wakacje (tzn. Chcemy wynająć jakaś firmę ale założę nowy post w odpowiednim dziale) i chcialbym sam zrobić tynk (skończyłem rok temu 3 letnia szkołę  budowlaną nigdy nue miałem doczynienia z barankiem ale myślę że sobie poradzę) 
Jak każdy podejrzewa w domu na parterze jest w niektórych miejscach grzyb dlatego właśnie tynk silikonowy żeby zabezpieczyć bardziej ściany  tynki wewnętrzne bd kuł, cegły wysuszę potem coś na grzyba i szkło wodne a na to płyty g-k na klej co o tym myslicie?  Wracając do tematu czytem większość tematów na temat jakiej firmy tynk ale są dość stare i wiele się zmieniło.  Chcę tynk silikonowy tani a dobry w kolorze pomarańczowym  myślałem o ceresit ct74 (ktoś się może orientuje jaka dopłata jest za kolor grupy B w ceresicie) jeżeli coś pokrecilem bądź jest niezrozumiałe napiszcie poprawie bądźcie wyrozumiali dopiero się uczę a praktyki w szkole nic mi nie dały

----------


## Balto

Krótka piłka: zwykle cena = jakość. Akryl Dryvita jest na takim poziomie że żaden mu nie dorówna, a cena. Ekhm... odpowiednia. Z innych - np Caparol - tu technnologia NQG i kilka innych. Pytanie tylko ile ty masz kasy i co chcesz za to osiągnąć...

----------


## exorcist365

Nie jestem ani wykonawca ani budowlancem, ale za pol miesiaca beda mi ocieplac i od roku temat ocieplen wydaje mi sie dobrze poznalem. Pare kilometrow odemnie wlasnie 2 lata temu kładli ceresita silikonowego i jak narazie inwestorzy sa bardzo zadowoleni. Wg mnie bo tez sie zastanawialem nad stosunkiem cena/jakosc ceresit to nie taki zly wybor. U mnie w okolicy jeśli u inwestora bieda nie piszczy to kładzą najczęsciej Kabe albo Baumit, ja bede dawał Bolixa 270 m kw  :big tongue:  




> Krótka piłka: zwykle cena = jakość. Akryl Dryvita jest na takim poziomie że żaden mu nie dorówna, a cena. Ekhm... odpowiednia. Z innych - np Caparol - tu technnologia NQG i kilka innych. Pytanie tylko ile ty masz kasy i co chcesz za to osiągnąć...


Kolega pytał o tynk silikonowy. Poza tym na tym forum to ciągle Caparol, albo Dryvit i Sto. To sie robi nudne jak to czytam. Wiadomo, że każdy by chciał najlepszy tynk, ale ludzie nie mają tyle kasy. Z kontekstu można wyczytać, że kolega pieniędzmi niepachnie a tu od razu najdroższe produkty. Jesteś wykonawcą i sie znasz to poradziłbyś coś chłopakowi nie tak drogiego, a w miare jakościowego. Też bym sobie położył Dryvita, 400 m kw kostki brukowej po 100 zl za m kw, 250 metrow bierzacych ogrodzenia kutego fi 14, slupki i podmurowka z klinkieru, dom pustak poryzowany.....może za 10 lat wróciłbym do Polski sory Balto ale sie zbulwersowalem na koniec dnia.

----------


## coulignon

> Jesteś wykonawcą i sie znasz to poradziłbyś coś chłopakowi nie tak drogiego, a w miare jakościowego.


Jakości tynków nie jest w stanie zweryfikować ani wykonawca ani sprzedawca. Dwa parametry które weryfikuje wykonawca to czy tynk dobrze się nakłada i jaką ma "działę" od kubełka.  Dla końcowego Klienta bez znaczenia. W Polsce jest 3 wiodących jakościowo producentów tynków. Cała reszta to w zasadzie to jedna półka gdzie tynki są bardzo średniej jakości. Lub fatalne. Ale o tym się przekonasz po 5 latach od położenia.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jakości tynków nie jest w stanie zweryfikować ani wykonawca ani sprzedawca. Dwa parametry które weryfikuje wykonawca to czy tynk dobrze się nakłada i jaką ma "działę" od kubełka.  Dla końcowego Klienta bez znaczenia. W Polsce jest 3 wiodących jakościowo producentów tynków. Cała reszta to w zasadzie to jedna półka gdzie tynki są bardzo średniej jakości. Lub fatalne. Ale o tym się przekonasz po 5 latach od położenia.


grubo Panie  :smile:  GRUUUUUBO  :smile:  
A jakich to 3 wiodacych jakosciowo producentow masz na mysli?

----------


## coulignon

Tych co irytują Kolegę wyżej. Żeby nie pogłębiać jego irytacji nie wymieniłem ich z nazwy. :big tongue:

----------


## Kaśka73

> Tych co irytują Kolegę wyżej. Żeby nie pogłębiać jego irytacji nie wymieniłem ich z nazwy.


A możesz  wymienić jestem na etapie decyzji :wink:   opcje mam dwie mineralny + malowanie(robocizna droższa o 2 tys.) lub silikonowy

----------


## coulignon

mineralny malowany - moim zdaniem najlepsza opcja.  Dryvit Sto I Caparol.

----------


## Kaśka73

A kabe?

----------


## fighter1983

Kaśka73 - moja stopka tez nie jest przypadkowa. 
Zadajesz pytanie i dostajesz od colignona precyzyjna odpowiedz. 
Dopytujesz o producenta spoza tej listy. Nikt Ci nie napisze konkretow w tej sprawie, bo nikt nie bedzie sie z nimi po sadach wloczol.
Ja opinie osobiscie o Kabe mam bardzo slaba, moze nie o samych produktach, co o wszystkim co jest wokol: polityka, podejscie, nastawienie na "sprzedaz za wszelka cene", kiepskie tak na prawde doradztwo techniczne. Tyle ze to sa cechy personalne osob z ktorymi mialem przyjemnosc miec do czynienia. 
Wiec tak na dobra sprawe nie samej firmy, a osob w niej zatrudnionych.
No i jeszcze jedna kwestia... ceny.... Kabe + ich system barwienia zazwyczaj wychodzi drozej niz Caparol....

----------


## Kaśka73

To jeszcze zapytam o produkty caparola.

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli jest rowne i bez pekniec - odpylic, i putzgrunt 610 i tynk: AMphisilan FP lub Thermosan NQG lub Carboporputz

----------


## Kaśka73

Ok a do wklejania opasek okiennych co kupić.   Opaski ze styropianu 2 lub 3 cm ( jaka grubość optymalnie czy xps to przesada?)

----------


## fighter1983

eps 100 na klej w piance

----------


## sokratis

A Foveo Tech? Poza tym co myślicie na temat tynków silikonowo - silikatowych, bo właśnie w ofercie wcześniej wspomnianej firmy widziałem coś takiego. Tynki silikatowe są również cenione ze względu na swoje właściwości.

----------


## kwasniak

Czy są jakieś wytyczne kiedy ma być malowany tynk mineralny chodzi o czas od położenia ?

----------


## coulignon

> Czy są jakieś wytyczne kiedy ma być malowany tynk mineralny chodzi o czas od położenia ?


nie wiem czy producenci takowe mają. Co najmniej miesiąc od połozenia. U mojego Brata niemalowany tynki wisi juz 5 rok. jest ok.

----------


## exorcist365

> mineralny malowany - moim zdaniem najlepsza opcja.  Dryvit Sto I Caparol.


wiem, ze to do kaski, ale kolega kalodonski sie ucieszy, bedzie tanio yhm. Napewno podziekuje za pomoc, zalozyl temat a nikt mu niepomaga  :big tongue: 
caparol,caparol caparol


Jest tyle tematow a dowiedziec sie czegos porownujac tynki tutaj... caparol i koniec
Napisze jak to wygladalo z mojego punktu chociaz nie jestem miarodajny, bo zwykle inwestor bierze wykonawce, a ten mu zalatwia towar, czesto ze swoja dzialka hehe. Ale do rzeczy. Robie elewacje blisko lasu, decyzja - ma byc w miare trwaly system i szybko grzyba czy brudu niezlapac - wybór pada na tynk silikonowy. Robota dopiero za rok - o dziwo pare ekip juz nie da rady. Szukanie solidnych robotnikow, pare wycen. Mam do dyspozycji 30 tys. Robocizna plus minus 11. Zostaje 19. Biore 10 wycen roznych producentow... wychodzi ze styropianem od 15,5 tysiaca do gruboooo ponad 20. Szuakm Dryvita bez gwarancji zeby kupic netto ale sie nieudalo. Decyzja pada na bolix bo chwala, dluga gwarancja (przymruzam oko ale moze cos to znaczy) i da sie na 8 procent. Przy calym systemie caparol, ktory niezmiescil sie w 19 tys niestety wychodzi mi taniej i to duzo, na tyle ze kupuje duzo lepszy i grubszy styropian. Na skladach oferuja zalezy co kto ma np. jakis tam Arsanit i rzeczywiscie z 20 domow  w okolicy w akrylu to ma i wyglada po 6 latach ok, nikt nie placze, ale robie silikon wiec nie ryzykujmy. 
Jako ktos kto szuka tynku (rok do pol roku temu) zabraklo mi tu info o innych tynkach, tylko fighter wszsytko powie o caparalu bo tym handluje i chyba to lubi,a  tak to nic, a sa inne tynki z jak to kolega ujal 'nizszej sredniej polki' - nie wiem po co to faworyzowanie, rozumiem ze sredniej wyzszej polki i sredniej nie ma, jest tylko swieta 3 dryvit sto cap.. i dlugo nic, srednia nizsza i reszta to bagno. Jakbym mial nadmiar kasy to bylby dryvit albo sto, albo caparol, jeszcze mam duzo do wykonczenia i decyzja padla na bolix. Porownujac to z caparolem wychodza mi 3 argumenty (opcja nie dla powiedzmy majetnych):
1. Roznice w cenie dam w styropian i bede mial cieplej zamiast pewniejszego tynku
2.Wieksze porawdopodobienstwo ze cos zlego z tynkiem sie stanie - pomijam ten argument (jak sie cos slyszy to tylko o zlym, zadko ktos zaklada temat osobny jna forach czy sieje lament w wiosce czy na miescie jesli ma ok tynk) i modle sie o w trakcie tej niby gwarancji w ktora srednio wierze
3. Najwazniejszy plus dla caparola - pewnie rok do max 3 lat elewacja bedzie wygladala ladniej i swiezej i dluzej grzyba czy brudu niezlapie powiedzmy. I oto sie glownie dla normalnego czlowieka decyzja rozbija. A tam, za 9 lat pomaluje sobie sam elewacje, zamiast za 11 caparola.
Jako ktos kto szuka tu informacji na forum tylko fighter rzeczowo informuje o caparolu, dokladnie co i jak, jeden z najlepszych tynkow, ale na tym tez zarabia. Sory, ale gdzie reszta? Brakuje porownania powiedzmy 20 lub wiecej najczesciej uzywanych tynkow z podzialem na systemy, Wszedzie tylko Sto dryvit i caparol. Jest wiele tynkow moze troche gorszych, ale wcale nie tak zlych jakosciowo. Ktos pyta o jakis tynk i nigdy nikt odpowiedzi nieudzieli jakby to sie tylko nadawalo do szopy dla krolikow. Sa baumity, kreisele .... po majsterpole i inne cuda, ale jak tu czegos szukam to nie ma porownania zadnych parametrow, zaden wykonawca niepisze ze od..5 lat ten tynk kladzie i ludzie chwala i jak ktos jest dociekliwy to musi sam szukac i szperac bo tu niepomoga chyba ze ktos chce caparol.
Tyle co wiem i widzialem to moge napisac w przeciwenstwie do innych innych tutaj: Arsanit jak jakis podstawowy kolor i w akrylu i nieblisko drogi to wg mnie sie oplaci zaoszczedzic, ktos zrobil Baumit akrylowy blisko lasu bo chcial zaoszcedzic - nie dal silikatu czy silikonu i juz po roku jakos elewacja zbrzydla.  Paru wykonawcow powiedzialo mi ze caparol to juz najwyzsza polka i... po co chce przeplaca?? yyyy
tyle
Zycze udanych wyborow tynkow i duzo w kieszeni
PS. Bede wdzieczny za opinie o bolixie silikonowym jesli ktos mial stycznosc, jak poloza to obiecuje ze za 4-5 lat dam swoja opinie jak to sie trzyma
Pzdr

----------


## Balto

Tynk si-si - to taki nie pies ni wydra - ktoś coś wymyślił i dał fajną reklamę...
W kwestii malowania - wszelkie możliwe norny na cement podają wytrzymałości po 28 dniach, kiedy to formalnie przyjmuje się koniec czasu wiązania, którego to wytrzymałość przyrasta do końca życia produktu. Z drugiej strony charakterystyka poszczególnych rodzajów cementu mówi, że np tzw. I-ki mają ok 70-80 proc swej finalnej wytrzymałości po 7 dniach. Jeżeli producent nie zaleci inaczej - 28 dni to zawsze jest bezpieczny okres...
Uwaga o jednej z moich wypowiedzi: technika stworzenia tynku mineralnego czy dowolnego innego nie należy do największych tajemnic świata, problemem jest tylko jakie składniki zostały użyte by go stworzyć...Można użyć tych z najwyższej półki a można i najtańszych. Nb - czemu nikt nie dziwi się temu, że kupując najtańsze klocki hamulcowe czy łożyska do samochodu za niecałe 50 zł, pojeździ na nich kilkanaście tysięcy a i nawet nie, a te oryginały lub ich zamienniki - zamyka temat na bardzo długo...

----------


## marcin.sto1

Podepnę się do tematu bo mam podobne pytanie, szczególnie na * fightera* tu liczę:

Dostałem wycenę na tynk Caparola  z robocizną, mała parterówka dach czterospadowy, dom ocieplony styropianem,  na to klej z siatką+klej, wszystko równo, 125m2ścian
Wykonawca chce za zagruntowanie+tynk silikatowy barwiony w masie 6800zł z  jego materiałem (bez cokołów, ściany bez skomplikowanych elementów)
Tynk zwykły (chyba mineralny) 5000zł. z  jego materiałem
Wydaje mi się że to dużo. 

Mam inną ofertę za samą robociznę za 13zł/m2 , czyli 1625zł, mój materiał.
Czy materiał jest taki drogi? Ile kosztuje  grunt+tynk silikatowy na 125m2 domu?

Kolor jasny żółty ecri, prawdopodobnie Curry  60 lub 90 z palety Caparola. Ktoś się orientuje?

----------


## p.kaldonski95

zależy mi aby był dobry ale zarazem tani ceresit to dobra opcja ??

----------


## p.kaldonski95

http://allegro.pl/tynk-silikonowy-ca...301759717.html    tutaj masz 185 za wiaderko tynku caparol 185 z kolorem ale to tynk silikonowy silikatowy bodajże jest tańszy

----------


## p.kaldonski95

czy poradzę sobie z barankiem ? Jak każdy podejrzewa w domu na parterze jest w niektórych miejscach grzyb dlatego właśnie tynk silikonowy żeby zabezpieczyć bardziej ściany tynki wewnętrzne bd kuł, cegły wysuszę potem coś na grzyba i szkło wodne a na to płyty g-k na klej co o tym myślicie? ????

[

----------


## p.kaldonski95

tak to wygląda    a tak to kiedyś wyglądało

----------


## Gawor5

Topowym tynkiem jest Weber, ale zarówno dryvit jak i baumit są dobrym wyborem.  Przypilnuj ekipę przy zatapianiu siatki, poczytaj jak wykonczyć narożniki okien to każdy tynk wytrzyma dłużej.

----------


## Balto

Ludzie kochani... albo macie dobrze albo macie tanio... Nie i to i to.  Caparol i inne może, tani nie jest - ale dobry na pewno. Tani i dobry może być jedynie wtedy kiedy samemu się miesza takie tynki. O ile mienralkę da się zrobić o tyle silikony czy akryle to wysoka szkoła jazdy...

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Podepnę się do tematu bo mam podobne pytanie, szczególnie na * fightera* tu liczę:
> 
> Dostałem wycenę na tynk Caparola  z robocizną, mała parterówka dach czterospadowy, dom ocieplony styropianem,  na to klej z siatką+klej, wszystko równo, 125m2ścian
> Wykonawca chce za zagruntowanie+tynk silikatowy barwiony w masie 6800zł z  jego materiałem (bez cokołów, ściany bez skomplikowanych elementów)
> Tynk zwykły (chyba mineralny) 5000zł. z  jego materiałem
> Wydaje mi się że to dużo. 
> 
> Mam inną ofertę za samą robociznę za 13zł/m2 , czyli 1625zł, mój materiał.
> Czy materiał jest taki drogi? Ile kosztuje  grunt+tynk silikatowy na 125m2 domu?
> ...


Witam
pisząc o tynku silkatowym masz na myśli Sylitol Fassadenputz?  W takim wypadku tak to dużo, wręcz nieprzyzwoicie dużo. Wiaderko Sylitolu 25kg około 180.5 zł z dostawą przy 12 wiaderkach, czyli na 120m2. Co do gruntu nie zdążyłem sprawdzić w firmie dopłaty do pigmentu ale 312 zł za 40 kg białego. teoretycznie wychodzi mniej ale dopłata do pigmentu jeszcze została.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> Witam
> pisząc o tynku silkatowym masz na myśli Sylitol Fassadenputz?  W takim wypadku tak to dużo, wręcz nieprzyzwoicie dużo. Wiaderko Sylitolu 25kg około 180.5 zł z dostawą przy 12 wiaderkach, czyli na 120m2. Co do gruntu nie zdążyłem sprawdzić w firmie dopłaty do pigmentu ale 312 zł za 40 kg białego. teoretycznie wychodzi mniej ale dopłata do pigmentu jeszcze została.


Dzięki za info
Oferta była na tynku mineralnym z robocizną 5000zł, na silikatowym 6800 z robocizną. Na pewno Caparol silikonowy ale zapewne nie Carbopor czy NQG.
Gość ma firmę która robi duże budowy i albo chciał mnie nieźle skroić albo mu w ogóle nie zależało .Chyba liczył na łatwą kasę, opowieści o tym jakie ma rabaty w hurtowniach to niezła bajka była. Dziś mu podziękowałem.
Tynk kupię sam a położy mi ekipa od tynków wewnętrznych. 

Czy ktoś się orientuje czy na szary klej mogę kłaść jasny grunt i tynk, nie będzie to przebijać?
Czy raczej trzeba przejechać przed tym trzecią warstwą kleju na białym cemencie?

----------


## fighter1983

grunt i tynk.
zadnych bialych klejow.
jest to po 1 bez sensu, po 2 3 warstwa oslabi uklad, po 3 podniesie koszty
a tak BTW: okolice Sierpca, Kuszwicy i Bydgoszczy wlasnie jakos tak dziwnie maja ze stosuja na "szlichte" bialy klej... co jest totalnie bez sensu. Bialy klej ma sens w tak niewielu przypadkach, ze jest pomijalny

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> pisząc o tynku silkatowym masz na myśli Sylitol Fassadenputz?  W takim wypadku tak to dużo, wręcz nieprzyzwoicie dużo. Wiaderko Sylitolu 25kg około 180.5 zł z dostawą przy 12 wiaderkach, czyli na 120m2. Co do gruntu nie zdążyłem sprawdzić w firmie dopłaty do pigmentu ale 312 zł za 40 kg białego. teoretycznie wychodzi mniej ale dopłata do pigmentu jeszcze została.


witam na Forum konkurencje  :big tongue:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> witam na Forum konkurencje


Cześć  Cześć  :smile:  to musiało  kiedyś  nastąpić  :tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

I bardzo dobrze.
Sporo forumowiczow z Twojej okolicy sie zglasza do mnie i mam problem z odleglosciami. Wiec mam nadzieje ze pomozesz. W jakim promieniu od Czestochowy obslugujecie klientów? Macie tez wykonastwo czy tylko dystrybucje?
Thermosan lub Carbopor na stanie?
No i pytanie: mocniej w elewacjach czy w farbach i zywicach?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> I bardzo dobrze.
> Sporo forumowiczow z Twojej okolicy sie zglasza do mnie i mam problem z odleglosciami. Wiec mam nadzieje ze pomozesz. W jakim promieniu od Czestochowy obslugujecie klientów? Macie tez wykonastwo czy tylko dystrybucje?
> Thermosan lub Carbopor na stanie?
> No i pytanie: mocniej w elewacjach czy w farbach i zywicach?


Zawsze chętnie pomogę, merytorycznie czy też logistycznie. Co do zasięgu to nie mamy jakiegoś zróżnicowania bo przecież każda dostawa jest inna. Z wykonawstwa zrezygnowaliśmy bodajże 4 czy 5 lat temu więc obecnie jedynie bawimy się dystrybucją. Amphisilan  :tongue:  ponieważ Częstochowa jest na tyle specyficznym rynkiem, że amphisilan jest już niewyobrażalnie drogi i mało kto się na niego decyduje, ponieważ "lokalny silikon jest prawie połowę tańszy". Lepsze tynki jedynie na Śląsk się sprzedają jako tako. Czyli jakieś 90% amphisilanu. A co do ostatniego to tak pół na pół w elewacjach i farbach.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Mam inną ofertę za samą robociznę za 13zł/m2 , czyli 1625zł, mój materiał.
> Czy materiał jest taki drogi? Ile kosztuje  grunt+tynk silikatowy na 125m2 domu?


Płaciłem za robociznę 18 zł/2, ale wokół okien i drzwi były bonie w innym kolorze, no i rusztowanie było potrzebne bo dom z poddaszem. No i też inny region.

----------


## fighter1983

Spox, no to mysle ze sie dogadamy jakos  :smile:  
Co do "lokalnych silikonow" mam to samo w Sierpcu ... Paaaanie tynk silikonowy za 180zl?! jak w "nazwa firmy" maja "aste..... lub majste....." za 120zl  :big tongue:  
No to sciagnalem sobie tez Cerral  :big tongue:  LOL ... i tez mam "dobry bo tani" tynk silikonowy. Klient chce - klient ma  :smile:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

no to ja nie mam alternatywy dla Caparola  :tongue:  ale może kiedyś wrócę do tego pomysłu, który już parokrotnie upadł  :tongue:

----------


## Balto

Śląsk to dla mnie masa ceglanych domów i taka zaj... secesja że aż oczy bolą jak to gnije...
W kwestii tani i dobry - po tym co widziałem po marketach zawsze trafi się coś co jest jeszcze tańsze, niż było, lepsze niż było a kosztuje jedynie kilka złociszy... Poza tym czasem kopanie się z klientami nie ma sensu, z wykonawcami zresztą też. Ja się kopię, z bardzo różnych powodów z konserwatorami zabytków, czyli w teorii z ludźmi mającymi i tytuł i wiedzę. Pierwsze mają w realu drugie zwykle w teorii... a Ty wymagasz by zwykła brygada miała wiedzę? Wystarczy pochodzić po tematach na forum by się dowiedzieć co ile i jak liczą.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> grunt i tynk.
> zadnych bialych klejow.
> jest to po 1 bez sensu, po 2 3 warstwa oslabi uklad, po 3 podniesie koszty
> a tak BTW: okolice Sierpca, Kuszwicy i Bydgoszczy wlasnie jakos tak dziwnie maja ze stosuja na "szlichte" bialy klej... co jest totalnie bez sensu. Bialy klej ma sens w tak niewielu przypadkach, ze jest pomijalny



Dzięki za info z klejem., Wydaje mi się że większość maluje to Cerplastem  i zostawia  na "jak będzie kasa to się zerobi". 
Dziś majster od płytek mnie załamał i chyba elewacja zostaje na przyszły rok...

----------


## p.kaldonski95

Pytanie do fightera ile bd kosztował tynk caparola sylikonowy w kolorze pomarańczowym za 25 kg uziarnienie 1.5 baranek ? niestety nie mogę znaleźć wzornika ale z ceresita to jest cuba 5/6

----------


## fighter1983

> Pytanie do fightera ile bd kosztował tynk caparola sylikonowy w kolorze pomarańczowym za 25 kg uziarnienie 1.5 baranek ? niestety nie mogę znaleźć wzornika ale z ceresita to jest cuba 5/6


nie mam receptury na podany przez Ciebie kolor. Trzeba by bylo cos podobnego wybrac z palety barw Caparol, albo poprosic o opracownaie receptuiry przez studio receptur Caparol na kolor wg Ceresit.
Patrzac na ten kolor - z pewnoscia trzeba bedzie go robic wg barwienia w programie SOTON - czyli barwienie fabryczne w Caparol Polska, bo koszt barwienia u mnie bedzie olbrzymi. 
SOTON - kazdy kolor w jednej cenie: Amphisilan FP K15 - 210 brutto/ opkaowanie 25kg realizacja bezposrednio z fabryki w Kleszczowie przesylka kurierska na koszt Caparol. Czas realizacji do 5 dni roboczych. min zamowienia: 300kg

----------


## p.kaldonski95

> nie mam receptury na podany przez Ciebie kolor. Trzeba by bylo cos podobnego wybrac z palety barw Caparol, albo poprosic o opracownaie receptuiry przez studio receptur Caparol na kolor wg Ceresit.
> Patrzac na ten kolor - z pewnoscia trzeba bedzie go robic wg barwienia w programie SOTON - czyli barwienie fabryczne w Caparol Polska, bo koszt barwienia u mnie bedzie olbrzymi. 
> SOTON - kazdy kolor w jednej cenie: Amphisilan FP K15 - 210 brutto/ opkaowanie 25kg realizacja bezposrednio z fabryki w Kleszczowie przesylka kurierska na koszt Caparol. Czas realizacji do 5 dni roboczych. min zamowienia: 300kg



a farba silikonowa w jakich cenach ?

----------


## fighter1983

a fv z danymi osobowymi tez mam tutaj wystawić?

----------


## p.kaldonski95

dochodzę do wniosku że położę tynk mineralny i go pomaluję farbą silikonową jak na razie patrzyłem to alpol lub ceresit ale jest jeszcze wersja tynk mineralny z alpol/ceresit i farba caparola tylko czekam na odpowiedz fightera jak z ceną za caparola. kolejne pytanie to jaka wybrać masę uzupełniającą dziury w elewacji i jaki tynk mineralny z ceresita bądź alpolu tutaj kilka które mam na oku:
http://www.alpol.pl/pl/katalog_produktow/go:18:63/ = 50 zł
http://www.ceresit.pl/produkty/produ...w/tynki/ct-137 = coś w okolicach 30 zł

farby :
http://allegro.pl/farba-silikonowa-c...168495359.html = 270 zł (pewnie biała więc trzeba doliczyć kolor)
grunt pod tynk i pod farbę http://www.ocieplenie.pl/grunt-ceresit-ct16-10-l.html
http://icmarket.pl/alpol-farba-elewa...w-p-17315.html
http://olx.pl/oferta/farba-elewacyjn...8-ID9NAYf.html
http://www.sklep.promark.at/elewacje...ol-ag-701.html
http://styropian-sklep.pl/alpol-grun...ag-700-pl.html

JAKĄ MASĘ DO UZUPEŁNIANIA DZIUR W ELEWACJI WYBRAĆ ???

Jeżeli ceresit to wydaję mi się że to powinno wyglądać tak :
1. Uzupełnienie dziur w elewacji
2.Zagruntowanie elewacji CT 16
3.Nałożenie tynku  CT 137
4.Zagruntowanie tynku pod farbę CT 16 
5 Pomalowanie tynku farbą Ct 48 

Alpol 
1.Uzupełnienie dziur w elewacji
2.Zagruntowanie elewacji pod tynk mineralny gruntem AG 701
3.Nałożenie tynku mineralnego AT 320 CZY AT 325 ????????????????????????????????
4.Zagruntowanie tynku mineralnego gruntem AG 700
5.Pomalowanie tynku farbą nanosilikonową Af 680 

CO wybrać ??? i jaką masę uzupełniającą dziury w elewacji wziąć ????????????

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Mineralka z Caparola jest tańsza od alpolu. Tego akurat się nie spodziewałem. Malowanie mineralki wychodzi taniej od silikonu ale roboty  jest trochę więcej. Jeśli będziesz go sam zacierał to będzie wygodniej i bezstresowo. Na silikonie wyjdą łączenia itp. A ceny farby nie da się policzyć bez dokładnego koloru.

----------


## p.kaldonski95

Podasz mi link do mineralki caparolu ? tak wszystko sam bd robił wieć nie poniosę żadnych kosztów za robocizne kolor jeżeli farba od alpolu to S 1295

JAKĄ MASĘ DO UZUPEŁNIANIA DZIUR W ELEWACJI WYBRAĆ ???

znalazłem to http://dostawynabudowe.pl/tynki/capa...atect-139-ml-0

----------


## Balto

p.kaldonski: a co masz teraz na ścianie? Jeśli "zwykły tynk" - dajesz taki sam tynk, tyle, że wyczyścisz, jeśli klajster - to klajster...Potem i tak gruntujesz wszystko. Zależy to poniekąd od wielkości i grubości dziury...

----------


## p.kaldonski95

teraz mam styropian i zatopioną siatkę

----------


## p.kaldonski95

Doszedłem do wniosku ze i tak mam styropian więc mineralny to strata czasu bo i tak nic nie bd oddychało mam 210 m2 elewacji i planuje na tynk silikonowy przeznaczyć ok 2300 wychodzi około 9 zł za m2 co polecacie w tej cenie kolor coś w stylu curry 105\145 z caparola 3d system

----------


## Balto

Czyli na kilogram masy przy założeniu zużycia ok 2,5 kg chcesz przeznaczyć niecałe 4 złocisze, zaś licząc oszczędnie że wyjdzie jeno 2,0 kg to aż 4,5 złotego... i to pewnie jeszcze brutto... czyli w netto poniżej 4 wychodzi... szał  niech cię szał....

----------


## fighter1983

> Doszedłem do wniosku ze i tak mam styropian więc mineralny to strata czasu bo i tak nic nie bd oddychało mam 210 m2 elewacji i planuje na tynk silikonowy przeznaczyć ok 2300 wychodzi około 9 zł za m2 co polecacie w tej cenie kolor coś w stylu curry 105\145 z caparola 3d system


szczerze w tej cenie... czyli 9zl za m2 czyli: 9/2,5kg czyli 3,60 brutto : nie da sie kupic dobrego akrylu. nie mowiac o silikonie. 
A Ty chcesz zeby cos polecic? to tak jakbys chcial zeby ktos Ci polecil dobre podrobki z Chin i Tajwanu. 
Nie istnieje taki produkt

----------


## p.kaldonski95

Dobra sytuacja się trochę zmieniła na 210 m2 mam 3800 zł jak teraz wygląda sytuacja co polecacie ??

----------


## Balto

Tutaj coś już można kombinować... Z tym, że pytanie pod co masz przygotówkę, jeśli pod nic, to w koszt musisz wliczyć przynajmniej grunt zalecany przez producenta...a to nieco zmniejszy możliwości inwestowania w tynk. Przy okazji: ty robisz ten tynk na lata, nie ma sensu cyckać się z kilkoma złotymi...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

a te tynki w linku robił ktoś tym bo facet sprzedaje tego sporo   http://olx.pl/oferta/najtanszy-tynk-...tml#5d27b3f286 ale wzmianki znalść nie można , pewnie bloki tym robią i nie czytają forum muratora ?
http://olx.pl/oferta/najtanszy-tynk-...tml#5d27b3f286
http://allegro.pl/tynk-silikonowy-ha...992347655.html
pewnie ludzie tym robią ale cisza totalna

----------


## coulignon

115 zł brutto za tynk silikonowy? 
No to policzmy:
115 brutto to *93 zł netto.*
W tynku silikonowym (prawdziwym) powinno znajdować się 4% żywicy silikonowej i 1% hydrofobizatora po około 17 zł kg. Czyli mamy kolejno:
1. silikon 22,50 zł netto
2. biocydy powłokowy + in can - 10 zł
3. spoiwo styrenowo akrylowe - 20 zł 
4 wypełniacze mineralne - 7,5 zł 
5. biel tytanowa - 10 zł 
6. zagęstniki i dyspergatory - 2,50 zl 
7. kubełek - 5,5 zł/szt
8. koszty produkcji i spedycji do hurtowni około 20 zł 


mamy już 98 zł za kubełek.
Wybierz teraz dwie możliwości:
a. znalazłeś producenta oraz dystrubutora którzy robią  coś bez zysku.  Gratulacje!!!
b. producent jednak i dystrybutor jednak coś chcą zarabiać więc jakiegoś składnika z listy powyżej zabrakło. 

Co wybierasz?

----------


## EWBUD

> 115 zł brutto za tynk silikonowy? 
> No to policzmy:
> 115 brutto to *93 zł netto.*
> W tynku silikonowym (prawdziwym) powinno znajdować się 4% żywicy silikonowej i 1% hydrofobizatora po około 17 zł kg. Czyli mamy kolejno:
> 1. silikon 22,50 zł netto
> 2. biocydy powłokowy + in can - 10 zł
> 3. spoiwo styrenowo akrylowe - 20 zł 
> 4 wypełniacze mineralne - 7,5 zł 
> 5. biel tytanowa - 10 zł 
> ...


JA wybieram A i  wierzę, WIERZĘ, że będzie dobrze... trzeba wierzyć...   :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> 115 zł brutto za tynk silikonowy? 
> No to policzmy:
> 115 brutto to *93 zł netto.*
> W tynku silikonowym (prawdziwym) powinno znajdować się 4% żywicy silikonowej i 1% hydrofobizatora po około 17 zł kg. Czyli mamy kolejno:
> 1. silikon 22,50 zł netto
> 2. biocydy powłokowy + in can - 10 zł
> 3. spoiwo styrenowo akrylowe - 20 zł 
> 4 wypełniacze mineralne - 7,5 zł 
> 5. biel tytanowa - 10 zł 
> ...



diabli wiedzą co to za firma ja też nie wiem , chyba z Mysłowic  ale dziw mnie jedno skoro sprzedaje tego dużo to ktoś tym robi , nie znaczy że ja bedę ale zastanawiam się gdzie są ci co tym robią ? wstyd ? czy co

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Ano jest całkiem sporo jest takich przypadków. Z roku na rok coraz lepiej sprzedaje się capatox  :smile:  o czymś to pewnie świadczy...

----------


## Balto

EWBUD: jak rozumiem właśnie spotkałeś się CUD-em.... co oznacza wycieczkę na kolanach do Częstochowy, ja natomiast znając realia nieco bliżej przewiduję, że ilości chemii zostały sprowadzone do minimum minimalis naciąganego tak jak się da, bo przecież 1,8% to niemal 2% jakie zaleca producent, zaś spoiwo jest styrenowo akrylowe a nie zalecane do tynków i tak dalej. Wytrzyma dwa lat - okej gwarancja 2 lata a po nas potop. Z autentyków jakości: jedna z blach dachowych miała następującą gwarancję: producent gwarantuje, że w ciągu 5 lata użytkowania perforacja nie przekroczy 5%. Jeżeli przekroczy to uzna że warunki do reklamacji są spełnione. Nie muszę mówić że była to absolutnie najtańsza blacha jaką znalazł.... Reszta dla liczących na poziomie podstawówki bez komentarza...

----------


## coulignon

powiem brutalnie - w przyszłym roku zamierzam wyprodukować system do renowacji elewacji: biocyd do czyszczenia, farba podkładowa mostkująca rysy, farba elewacyjna. Im wiecęj na rynku "silikonów po 115 zł " i "akryli po 60 zł " za kubełek  tym lepiej. Dla mnie. Bo nie dla inwestorów.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ale  dodało by tej dyskusji trochę koloru jak by odezwał się ktoś kto tego używa , przypuszczam że ci co tego używają to internetu nie mają  :big grin:  dlatego cisza :big lol:

----------


## Redakcja

Jakie 5 cech ma tynk silikonowy? Czego szukać? Zobacz nasz film z cyklu "Wybór na 5":



Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------

